# Sp101 ?



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

How many of these came with adjustable sights? I was on the Ruger site, and only found 2 listed there. The 32 H&R and the 327 Fed. Did they ever make any 357 adjustable sight 101s?


----------

